# michael vs jason vs freddy



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello all.
I was wondering who is everyones favorite for the ultimate halloween slasher out of Michael Myers, Jason Vorhees, or Freddy Kruger.My vote has to go to michael.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i'd have to say freddy,cause he totaly ROCKS!!!!!...but this thread might need to be in the off topic section


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like Mike!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Most definitely Michael!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The wife loves Freddy so I gotta vote for Freddy


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael for sure


----------

